# Armonk Open on Fox News



## MiloD (May 15, 2008)

Here is the news segment from last month's Armonk Open if anyone hasn't seen it yet. Sam's DNF at the end is pretty funny






http://youtube.com/watch?v=al5H5BW6Z04


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

There's me at 1:47


----------



## PCwizCube (May 15, 2008)

Just telling you, there's already a thread about the same topic.
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4105&highlight=Armonk

The video was cool though! I was at the Armonk Spring 2008 competition, but I wasn't in the video


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2008)

LOL. Sam's DNF. Just look at that reaction.


----------



## MiloD (May 15, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how I missed that. Must have been studying for finals or something.


----------



## blgentry (May 16, 2008)

Well produced video with interesting camera angles and things. Good interviews. I like the 80's music, even if it's from a "band" that I think sucks.

Too bad the whole report was extremely condescending. I guess reporters, on average, aren't the smartest people around, but I found their attitude insulting. 

Oh well, this is network television we're talking about. I don't know why I expected anything different.

Brian.


----------



## fanwuq (May 16, 2008)

blgentry said:


> Well produced video with interesting camera angles and things. Good interviews. I like the 80's music, even if it's from a "band" that I think sucks.
> 
> Too bad the whole report was extremely condescending. I guess reporters, on average, aren't the smartest people around, but I found their attitude insulting.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I was going to say some thing like that, but I wasn't sure how to phrase it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 12, 2008)

"any game that algorithms, i'd rather play basketball." has he ever played basketball on a team before? basketball has plays, offenses, and defenses, which are pretty much algorithms. your movements and the movements of all the players around you are guided by the offense/defense you are running and the position of the ball, and each change affects the next move. sound familiar? what an idiot.

go bob burton though!! he should be the wca's press secretary or something.

also that dnf is one of the funniest things ever.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2008)

That music made me laugh so hard. I couldn't help but think of meatspin when I heard it.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jun 13, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> That music made me laugh so hard. I couldn't help but think of meatspin when I heard it.



haha yea xD 

-----------
Those news reporters are idiots, I find them insulting really...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 13, 2008)

I swear that they filmed the "43 quintillion, 252 quadrillion..." part about fifteen times...every few minutes I would hear that guy shouting that number. The reporters did kinda get in the way at times. Once he came up to me and was like, "okay, you need to clear off all the timers because we're gonna be filming up there" and I was like...uh, no? In the end they got mostly what they wanted because we were starting BLD and I needed to get my solves out of the way so I could work on certificates, so I took the timer at one end to do my times while he had Tyson, Bob, Jaclyn, Sam pretend to be competing and all start at the same time.

Poor Sam XD


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> The reporters did kinda get in the way at times. Once he came up to me and was like, "okay, you need to clear off all the timers because we're gonna be filming up there" and I was like...uh, no?



Wow, how rude!! I'd tell them to bugger off.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > The reporters did kinda get in the way at times. Once he came up to me and was like, "okay, you need to clear off all the timers because we're gonna be filming up there" and I was like...uh, no?
> ...



lol reporters in general are rude... especially that "they may look a bit mixed up" part


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 14, 2008)

Cubers don't get much respect on news channels anyway. Remember when Tyson was on CNN a while ago? That anchorman would not shut up and if I remember correctly, he said something along the lines of "I'll do this too, out of sympathy" And then he proceded to distract Tyson by not shutting up.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 14, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Cubers don't get much respect on news channels anyway. Remember when Tyson was on CNN a while ago? That anchorman would not shut up and if I remember correctly, he said something along the lines of "I'll do this too, out of sympathy" And then he proceded to distract Tyson by not shutting up.


Yeah, I have the video here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lACH1zHDVTo

You can't blame the news people and the general public. They don't know how much work and practice you put into cubing and how hard it is to be really good at it. They just think you just learn how to solve it, and you'll automatically be REALLY fast, which isn't true. You know how people always ask you, "Whoa! How do you do that thing?" That's pretty much anyone, so you can't JUST blame the news people. I remember one time, I solved a cube in like 30 seconds, and the guy said "that took a long time." I can understand that, but that was pretty mean, but he's only like 6 years old. 6 year olds also say that stuff to anything.

So that news guy on CNN, I have to agree he was really distracting. Again, he doesn't know that you need to concentrate hard in blindfold solving, and he was just really curious. If a news reporter knew how to solve a Rubik's cube like under a minute, they most likely wouldn't be so rude.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 14, 2008)

I think he was talking so their wouldn't be an awkward silence for a whole minute...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 14, 2008)

They still could've done something. They could've run another news clip and have Tyson still solving in a corner of the screen.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2008)

I was on CBS news last Sunday for cubing. I'll try to get it up here soon.


----------

